
Caesars Palace casino, others to ban Google Glass - soundsop
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/top-business-stories/caesars-palace-casino-others-to-ban-google-glass/article11778105/
======
ignostic
While this isn't surprising, it's not enough. Small cameras will continue to
exist and improve with or without Google Glass. I'm not sure how, but casinos
are going to have to do better than simply banning the most commercially
popular cameras.

